# Unerwarteter Neustart beim Spielen



## Gumbala (28. Januar 2009)

ich hab ein sehr lästiges problem,
bei allen 3D Spielen die ich habe macht mein pc einfach so einen neustart. es kommt auch kein bluescreen.automatischen neustart habe ich schon ausgestellt und auch im Bios, dass der pc neustartet wenn etwas eine bestimmte grad zahl erreicht.
spiele sind z.B. Call of Duty 5, GRID, Crysis Warhead, Company of Heroes, Unreal Tournament 3, Far Cry 2, Halo 2, Need for Speed Undercover, Hellgate London, Left 4 Dead, und GTA 4. wie man sieht sind nicht alle extrem leistungsfordernd.

Mein System:
Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit
Cpu: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400/ 2 x 3.00 Ghz
Ram: 2 x 2GB DDR2--800
Mainboard: Biostar G31-M7TE
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 4850 512 MB GDDR3 PCI-Express
Festplatte: Samsung 500 GB SATA II 7200 rpm
Netzteil: 550 Watt

dort habe ich ihn gekauft: http://rocketpc.de/shop/index-Kompl...2_Duo_E8400_RadeonHD_4850-1-produkt-2240.html

ich bin schon langsam am verzweifeln. die neustarts kommen wenn ich 5 min spiele oder auch mal nach 1 Stunde.
sie kommen immer in unregelmäßigen abständen.

mein verdacht liegt im moment noch beim mainboard, da es recht billig ist (so um die 30 Euro). kann es sein das es die leistung nicht ganz umsetzen kann oder so etwas in der richtung? noch etwas klingt nach einer möglichen problemquelle, und zwar habe ich beim spielen gelegentlich mal sehr warme temperaturen: cpu war ganz kurz einmal auf 80°C und grafikkarte auf etwas mit 60°C. kann es daran liegen?

wäre echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

schon einmal vielen dank


----------



## fluessig (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gumbala,

willkommen auf tutorials.de. Zu deinem Problem: 
Ich finde das sieht schon sehr nach einem Temperaturproblem aus - die Grafikkarte würd ich mit den 60°C mal aussen vor lassen, da kann man auch annehmen, dass der Standardlüfter ausreichend ist. Die CPU ist für einen Core 2 Duo schon verdammt heiss - mein übertakteter E6420 kommt selten über die 50°C.  Schlimmer könnte auch noch deine passiv gekühlte Northbridge sein, dazu bekommst du wahrscheinlich gar keine Messdaten. Die ist irgendwo eingequetscht zwischen CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarte ohne Aussicht auf einen Luftzug. Der Tower macht mir jetzt auch nicht den Eindruck, dass er über ein effizientes Lüftungssystem verfügen würde (in der Preisklasse auch eher unüblich).

Tipp: Bau mal die Seitenwand aus, nimm den größten Ventilator, in deinem Haushalt den du finden kannst du lass den auf dein Mainboard pusten. Dann fang nochmal an zu spielen und melde dich, ob der Rechner immer noch abstürzt. 

Gruß
fluessig

Edit: Bitte lies dir doch noch die *Netiquette* durch. Stark vernachlässigte Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist immer ein deutlicher Indikator dafür, dass dies noch nicht geschehen ist


----------

